# Aspirin at 11 weeks?



## crazyrae

Hi, had my booking in appt today with a midwife (later than usual because of earlier scans to check viable). She said because I've had 3 miscarriages (incl the chem preg) the doctor should have put me on low dose aspirin and told me to start taking it now.

However I'm a bit concerned as I've made it to 11 weeks and hopefully everything is ok (last scan at 7 weeks, next one is next week and had VERY bad sickness which I didn't have in any of the MC). So I'm worried if I take it now and something happens I'll worry it's from taking it? But because I've been put as high risk I have to see a doctor at 16 weeks to assess whether I still need to take it. 

So I don't know what to do. I don't want to take the aspirin but in worried what I tell the doctor come 16 weeks! If I get that far as who knows of things are still OK in there :/ am I being stupid not taking it?


----------



## loeylo

I took low dose aspirin until 17 weeks due to recurrent losses. In such a low dose there are unlikely to be any negative effects (any negative effects from aspirin are likely to occur during implantation.) - I would keep taking it for a while longer, clotting problems tend to occur a bit later and I definitely would speak to your midwife first.


----------



## luvymom

I've taken low dose aspirin up until delivery with my last 4 births. I had no problems from taking them. All healthy babies and deliveries.


----------



## nessaw

I took it from Bfp to birth, prescribed by Rmc consultant, with no problems. X


----------



## TTC First

I also took it right up till birth, my doctor didn't mind at all.


----------



## Lucasmum

I'm also taking it have been told will probably take it 36 - 38 weeks I didnt even know why I was taking it at first just went ahead with it :blush:


----------



## maryanne1987

Im on 75mg a day till baby is born due to reccuring losses and blood clotting issues. Its fairly common to take it up till baby is born. If they suggest you take it I really would consider it. Doctors wouldn't prescribe something that wouldn't be benificial to you or baby.


----------



## BSelck24

I'm taking it this go around too!! I started the minute I got my BFP! Hoping it helps me bring home my baby bean!


----------



## lucy_x

I took it for high blood pressure, prescried at 12 weeks. Worked like a charm for that, I started taking again as soon as I got my BFP, mainly because I know it works for my high blood pressure....any other things will be a bonus x


----------



## EverythingXd

I'm on it too, and was for both my DS's. I took it right through until at least 36 weeks. It is often prescribed after recurrent MC or known clotting risks.


----------



## shobbs

Aftet multiple early loses and then the loss at 28 weeks after tests showed possible pregnancy lupus and told possible a simple aspurin a day could have prevented this. I then fell pregnant and lost baby at 12weeks mmc i didnt take aspirin. Im currently over 11 weeks and been raking aspirin sunce bfp. Hoping for a positive outcone


----------



## BSelck24

shobbs said:


> Aftet multiple early loses and then the loss at 28 weeks after tests showed possible pregnancy lupus and told possible a simple aspurin a day could have prevented this. I then fell pregnant and lost baby at 12weeks mmc i didnt take aspirin. Im currently over 11 weeks and been raking aspirin sunce bfp. Hoping for a positive outcone

Oh Shobbs! I hope this is your rainbow and aspirin is all you needed!! :hugs:


----------

